
Your Next T-Shirt Will Be Made by a Robot - michaelmior
https://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/industrial-robots/your-next-tshirt-will-be-made-by-a-robot
======
SCAQTony
The page is not working, even at the Spectrum website it is down. Further
research on the subject: The robot can sew 22 shirts a second and the factory
will be located in Little Rock Arkansas.

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8241738/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8241738/)

